# Worried. Possible Autism? *UPDATE PAGE 3*



## Weeplin

I posted this in the toddler section but I think it's more suited here.



I've been worried about this for a while now and I've just seen Winegums thread about how she is worried and I didn't want to Hijack her thread.

Thing is, Jason is 21 months old and doesn't say a single word. He makes noises, "grunts" as if he is chattering but nothing recognisable, infact they are the same grunts he has been making since he was about 6 months +.

He used to say Hiya, very quietly but when he started trying to walk he stopped and we haven't heard him mumble it since. No amount of coaxing will even encourage him to try.

We are also a bit worried about his behaviour. Sometimes he will respond and look when you call his name but he will also ignore, often looking as though he hasn't heard me at all. He is frustrated very easily, doesn't play properly very often and mostly gets angry with his toys. He does like to bash teddys or my daughters Ninja turtles together as if they are fighting but his favourite past time is running up and down the room which he does a lot! He has actually been going up and down the room since crawling where he would go up and down it crawling, then he did it with his v tech walker thing and now he does it all the time walking.

A couple of other things. He arm flaps. When he is excited or sometimes when he is running around. He also has an extreme attachment to a small iglle piggle teddy. He can't sleep without it, its the only thing he actually full on adores and it will calm him down when he is in a bit of a mess. As well as the talking he has missed all his milestones. He was late doing everything except holding his head up.

I am going to call the health visitor today but I am worrying now. Could this be the sign of Autism?

Sorry if this makes no sense :-(


----------



## nikkip19

first of all i see that you had a little girl first? correct? please remember that girls seem to talk before boys and boys are more into "rough housing". i know its sooo hard not to compare! :hugs: secondly , does he point at things? wave? smile when smiled at? if so, then has he has ear infections? alot of kids who have , have hearing problems and then thier speech is delayed. tubes usually solve that problem. id still contact your hv for some reassurance. hope everything turns out well for you:hugs:


----------



## Weeplin

Hi, thank you for the reply!

I have been told about the whole boy girl difference thing and tbh haven't been giving how he is a second thought, I just figured he was taking his time but over the last month I have just been noticing more and more and how other babies are in my daughters playground and on here. His dad got really upset the other night because whenever I take Jason to bed I take him to his dad to say night night but Jason doesn't do anything. his daddy is saying night night and giving him a kiss and Jason doesn't even seem to register it and he won't look at him. It has always been that way but OH was upset and said that there must be something wrong with him because he acts like I'm not even here. 

He doesn't point at things and we have just managed to get him to wave although he doesn't raise his arm just clasps his fingers open and closed at his side. He will smile if you smile at him sometimes.

I have called the heath visitor and they are going to call back tomorrow to arrange a home visit so hopefully we can go from there.

EDIT: He has never had an ear infection


----------



## natalies1982

hi ya

i have a 6 year old with aspergers and a 2 year old now under assessment for his speach and behaviour.

its good u have called ur HV hopefully she wil come out and do an assement to see if there is any cause of concern, you know when something isnt right we knew with matthew (aspergers) from 9 months old when he just seemed different the firts thing we notiched was him responding to noises (covering his ears) and it went on from there he hand flapped, eye contact was poor, he was obsessed with certain things, had to have the same routine, hated new things, going out was a huge issue for him. but hes speach was above average at 2. it eventually took til he was 4 and at school for him to be referred to the childrens centre and the assesements began.

how my 2 year old has very little speach this time 8-12 months ago he knew about 20 words then stopped saying anything (we put it down to learning to walk) however hes never progressed from what he knew. he can say words like mummy, daddy, bear, more, no but putting words together is something he doesnt do.

hes behaviour is causing us probs to so hes been referred to speach therapy.

sorry ive gone on abit there lol

just wanted to share my experiences. i would in the meantime keep a note of any weird behaviour u notice and keep a diary of it that way u have something to show if he gets referred on


----------



## Weeplin

Thanks for sharing your experience . I am going to keep a note of stuff he has done and anything else that I notice. Jason flaps his arms but I don't know if that is anything related because my daughter flapped and occasionally flaps even now (at 6) but she is ok. 

I have been reading stuff online and some of the symptoms match but others do not. Jason doesn't seem fussed about any sort of routine. I guess it's for the health visitor to see.

Thanks again


----------



## natalies1982

hi ya

just remember no 2 children with autism are the same the spectrum is huge.

good luck with the HV keep us posted


----------



## Weeplin

Yeah, will keep you posted  

Cheers


----------



## velvetina

Hi hun,

I understand your concerns and how you are feeling, and well done for getting him checked out. He is still very young and there are many things to look at. You may find the tool I have listed below helpful not in diagnosing your son but in using the questions as a list for the health visitor. Bear in mind some of the questions will not be relevant as he will be a little too young, but it will help guide you in giving her information about him. Write down your concerns and list what he is doing.


https://www.childbrain.com/pddassess.html

Usual route will be to have his hearing checked, and if this is affecting his speech, some children with speech and language issues can exhibit asd traits. 

I have a 14 yr old with asd, my 4 yr old has social issues, but has no speech and language issues, if there is anything I can do to help please just ask. Let us know how the visit goes hun. Take care. x


----------



## Weeplin

Thank you  I will have a look at the site. I am still waiting to hear back from my health visitor but I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi my son has autism. I know how hard it can be to find answers etc

When your son points to things what finger does he use? 

I hope you manage to get some answers PM me if you want to chat x


----------



## homebirth

just wanted to say my son is 10 in december, 
i kept saying there was something i couldn't quite put my finger on with him, friends kept telling me, he's just a boy! (i have an older daughter) and for a very long time i thought they are prob right. I kept thinking no one elses boys do what he does.
turns out i was right. - he was diagnosed with aspergers just after his 9th birthday.
go with your instincts hun, i'm not saying your son will have it, what i'm saying is its best to get checked x that way you'll know one way or the other x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

homebirth said:


> just wanted to say my son is 10 in december,
> i kept saying there was something i couldn't quite put my finger on with him, friends kept telling me, he's just a boy! (i have an older daughter) and for a very long time i thought they are prob right. I kept thinking no one elses boys do what he does.
> turns out i was right. - he was diagnosed with aspergers just after his 9th birthday.
> go with your instincts hun, i'm not saying your son will have it, what i'm saying is its best to get checked x that way you'll know one way or the other x

I got this too. No one took me seriously untill he was diagnosed. Trust instincts x


----------



## morri

I have read just yesterday again that people with asperger show a bad coordination and strange muscle tone form early age on, so if you see that he has unusual walking patterns or movement patterns it is said that is because they don't have an as good idea where their body is in a room as not asperger kids. Some can also have a high pain threshold so they don't feel sore (physically) as easily.


----------



## Weeplin

Jason has actually just started pointing 2 days ago and today he for the first time identified his sister and pointed to her when asked "where's Aimee?" I feel like this is a milestone, I am so pleased for him! He is pointing with his index finger.

I think something is up and I just want to know so I can do best by him. His dad is getting more and more convinced that he is ok and thinks we shouldn't even mention it to the health visitor and see if she notices! I also got rather upset at my father in law (to be) because he assumed that just because Jason wasn't acting how he would assume a special needs toddler would act that he is ok. He was like "he is smiling and knows how to eat nice, how can he be autistic?" He thinks I am over worrying myself. I know he probably just doesn't understand Autism, It's just difficult and I'm worried everyone is going to be devastated if he is autistic and be different with him because they think he is a certain way when he is still the same little boy he was before.

I'm not sure if Jason has bad coordination or not...


----------



## nkbapbt

You know...I had a micro preemie born at 23.4 weeks, he suffered a massive bleed on his brain and we were told to remove him from life support as he would have no future. If he even lived. Then everyone was concerned he might have "issues" like we were told. Everyone waited for them, they never came. But people who I thought FOR SURE would treat my son differently if he did have special needs, were the people who loved and accepted him the most. 

It's really hard to tell how people might react. I know it's hard to not worry for your son, but take it a day at a time. Educate and advocate. If he is autistic well everyone will just have to get over it. It doesn't change who he is and shouldn't change anyone's love for him or how they view or treat him.

Good luck.


----------



## Adanma

midnight fairy: You rcomment about the pointing finger made me laugh because my son with Asperger's always pointed with his "naughty" finger! Still does!

weeplin: I hope you find the answers you need. No one took my concerns seriously either until he was diagnosed. It's good you're getting him evaluated early Ot and PT will be really helpful at that age. I wish my son had been diagnosed sooner so he could be better prepared now that he is in school. 5.5 yo.

Adanma


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Adanma said:


> midnight fairy: You rcomment about the pointing finger made me laugh because my son with Asperger's always pointed with his "naughty" finger! Still does!
> 
> weeplin: I hope you find the answers you need. No one took my concerns seriously either until he was diagnosed. It's good you're getting him evaluated early Ot and PT will be really helpful at that age. I wish my son had been diagnosed sooner so he could be better prepared now that he is in school. 5.5 yo.
> 
> Adanma


LOL I didnt notice untill the assessor pointed it out to me x


----------



## Adanma

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> midnight fairy: You rcomment about the pointing finger made me laugh because my son with Asperger's always pointed with his "naughty" finger! Still does!
> 
> weeplin: I hope you find the answers you need. No one took my concerns seriously either until he was diagnosed. It's good you're getting him evaluated early Ot and PT will be really helpful at that age. I wish my son had been diagnosed sooner so he could be better prepared now that he is in school. 5.5 yo.
> 
> Adanma
> 
> 
> LOL I didnt notice untill the assessor pointed it out to me xClick to expand...


I have video of him at 3 months doing it! He always has and I think he always will! He at least corrects himself after he does it now and switches fingers although he giggles and says "that was my naughty finger!"

Adanma


----------



## TTC LADY

out of curiousity - which finger is the "naughty finger"


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think it can be any finger but the index finger. People naturally point with the index finger but asd children often dont. My son uses middle finger (can get embarrassing depending on what angle his hand is at LOL)


----------



## Adanma

yes I'm talking "flip the bird" middle finger!

Adanma


----------



## Weeplin

Hey, just thought I would give a little update. Jason is seeing the health visitor tomorrow, took them ages to give me an appointment. I'm going to make a list of "symptoms", I just hope she actually listens. I've not had the best experiences with health visitors.

I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Weeplin

Well the health visitor has been and gone. She was actually really nice and listened to everything I had to say and asked questions regarding his habits.

She is coming back next Tuesday with an assistant who has experience in Autism diagnosis and is doing the first test. She said that his symptoms are valid and she also acknowledged that he was in his own little world the entire time she was here and say his arm flapping. 

She did say though that it could just be the way he is. She said that even if the tests come back negative he needs some additional support through play and speech therapy.

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck, will they refer you to pead or a CAMHS as I know a few people have to verify the diagnosis before it is given xx


----------



## natalies1982

hi ya my little boy who is 2 years 5 months displays similar problems he has lack of speach although is slightly improving, but hes baheviour is terrible he has been referred to speach therapy and had a assessment which will now involve 2 more, 1 at nursery and one here. my eldest has aspergers and adhd so the concerns are there 

good lucki feel this time round i was listened more due to matthews problems, they didnt want to know when matthew was younger only got sorted when he started school


----------



## Weeplin

*Update*​
The health visitors came today and did a development test. 

It went pretty well, Jason was in a good mood so they got quite a lot of attention from him.

The had him do lots of different things. Stack some wooden bricks, put little pegs in a cup in 30 seconds, feed a doll and brush her hair and numerous other things. Asked me questions about him.

After the test she added up the score. He scored well (24 month level) in manipulative skills, interactive social and self care social skills and was right on target with locomotive skills.

He scored bad with visual, hearing & language and speech and language. He is at the same level as a 10 month old baby for those except for visual which was the same level as a 12 month old.

He is being referred for speech therapy and for a fortnightly development through play therapy. 

She said she couldn't say whether he has Autism or not, that is going to be kept on note and will always be in the back ground and it will be discussed at the meeting she will have with the children's centre and a doctor but she wants to see if the therapy will help him first.


----------



## Adanma

Glad to hear things are getting taken care of Weeplin! Keep us posted as to how he is progressing!

Adanma


----------



## Weeplin

Thank you! Will do


----------



## violet 73

hi i have 3 boys & i girl my 2 oldest lads who are now 16 & 14 years old did not speak really untill they started nursery my oldest said the odd work & my 2nd oldest didn,t say a word they wanted me to send him to speech therapist but i said no he would talk in his own time , by the time he was 3 & a half 6 months after starting nursery he wouldn,t stop , now he is almost 15 years & we have to tell him to be quiet a bit , i hope your sonmakes some improvement , my daughter was best speaker she started talking at 18 months . violet


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck with everything XxXx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Weeplin -- i think it is wonderful that you are being proactive & getting the evals & services your son needs. It certainly does not help our children to be in denial or to be offended when a professional/friend/family member points out a possible concern. It's quite a puzzle sometimes to figure out what is going on!!!!!!! But we need to be open to all possibilities... love our children unconditionally... and help them reach their full potential. 

My son is 3 years old. He is still a puzzle & i still have so many unanswered questions. I hear so many conflicting ideas/suggestions: ADHD, High functioning Autism, PDD, Verbal Apraxia, Hyper-kinetic Syndrome, speech delay, OCD............ lol. I've heard it all!!! I don't know yet exactly what diagnoses my sweet little boy has. 

Hang in there. Keep observing, keep researching, keep asking questions! And by all means..... if services are recommended, follow thru with them! Early intervention is crucial! An official diagnoses may be a while down the road. Some of the traits/characteristics will become more noticeable over time. As their mommies, though, we know when something just isn't right. I knew since my son was under a year old. 

My mom was... and still is... in denial regarding my son's "differences". Some people are just like that. I see it all the time. But it certainly doesn't do our children any good to be in denial! :shrug:

Good luck! :hugs: I'm glad speech & play therapies will be starting soon! Your son will benefit from both.... regardless of what his diagnoses may or may not be. There is no such thing as "too much attention!" :hug:

LOL.......... sorry for all the rambling..... Hope it makes some sense!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great post RR x


----------



## Weeplin

RubyRainbows said:


> Weeplin -- i think it is wonderful that you are being proactive & getting the evals & services your son needs. It certainly does not help our children to be in denial or to be offended when a professional/friend/family member points out a possible concern. It's quite a puzzle sometimes to figure out what is going on!!!!!!! But we need to be open to all possibilities... love our children unconditionally... and help them reach their full potential.
> 
> My son is 3 years old. He is still a puzzle & i still have so many unanswered questions. I hear so many conflicting ideas/suggestions: ADHD, High functioning Autism, PDD, Verbal Apraxia, Hyper-kinetic Syndrome, speech delay, OCD............ lol. I've heard it all!!! I don't know yet exactly what diagnoses my sweet little boy has.
> 
> Hang in there. Keep observing, keep researching, keep asking questions! And by all means..... if services are recommended, follow thru with them! Early intervention is crucial! An official diagnoses may be a while down the road. Some of the traits/characteristics will become more noticeable over time. As their mommies, though, we know when something just isn't right. I knew since my son was under a year old.
> 
> My mom was... and still is... in denial regarding my son's "differences". Some people are just like that. I see it all the time. But it certainly doesn't do our children any good to be in denial! :shrug:
> 
> Good luck! :hugs: I'm glad speech & play therapies will be starting soon! Your son will benefit from both.... regardless of what his diagnoses may or may not be. There is no such thing as "too much attention!" :hug:
> 
> LOL.......... sorry for all the rambling..... Hope it makes some sense!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## surprisepreg

Hi,

I work with special needs kids and I just wanted to say that whether he just has a developmental delay or if he has something more such as autism, you have done the absolute best thing for him! Early intervention with any type of issue makes HUGE HUGE difference!! :-D

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Newt

Hi there, 

I am in the same place as you, at Oscars 2 yr review the hv picked up on certain things. He now has a portage worker doing play therepy, he goes to a session at preschool twice a week, has speach therepy, has seen a peadiatric, child psychoogist and is waiting a child psychiatrist. We keep getting conflicting views and are no closer to knowing anything, I guess it will just take time. Very frustating though. 
Oscar runs bacck and fore, makes car noises, blows resburries - we call it stimming (self stimulating) he gives little eye contact and has regressed in language skills, he doest talk and he is now 30mths, he was able to count to 10 when 2 but is losing that too. Although he is a very loveing boy and never any bother. He doesnt point at things, or bring you things he finds interesting, he takes you by the hand and pushes you to what he wants, kind of like using you as a tool, ad is osessed with cars and doors, although he doesnt line things up and change in routine doesnt bother him. Sometimes I just wish someone would give us a straight answer, ya know, but nothing yet.
You're not alone and sometimes you feel low about it questioning the future, but on the whole we just tryto enjoy his age as it is......like my husband said, all parents have challenges, ours will just be different thats all. 
Hugs to you, sorry if i have rambled, jut wanted you to know your not alone :hugs:


----------



## homebirth

my son was diagnosed last year with asd. he will be 10 in december, my ex husbands reaction when i told him i thought he might be autistic was "theres nothing wrong with him, he's just been mummied too much"


----------



## Eoz

I'm going thropught the very same with my daughter.She self harms badly though and at 23 mths thats is scary as hell.She is having play therapy and speech therapy but so far we haven't had much progress.

It took me 3 months to teach her one single word but finally she does say Mummy.Sadly my princess is losing lots of weight and has gone down hill so badly.She is being referred to the peads.

I hope your son comes on in leaps and bounds hun.And hugs to you xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eoz, hope things improve XxX


----------



## Joyusmoi

hi Ladies 
My oldest son was diagnosed with aspergers when he was in gr.2. He is now 19 years old.
Some of his symptoms when he was younger was chewing, chewing on everything from drawstrings, and when you have a hole in like, sweatpants at the knee and there is fraying material, he would put his knee up to his mouth and chew on that too. When he got upset or fustrated he would mix his words more like he was telling the sequence of events that happened, backwards... if that makes sense. If he couldnt express himself verbally in the right way he would get very emotional, and start to bang his head or scratch his legs...
Now he is extremely intelligent his hobbies are computer animation. He is very affectionate, He doesnt do well socially he has issues with identifing person space and facial expressions and there meanings.
FULL OF LOVE! all he wants is to love everyone LOL.
I hope this helps.
Best wishes


----------



## Mellofishy

Moms and Mums that have posted here...I too, am in "your boat"...my 2 year old is not talking, he grunts, he covers his ears, he paces back and forth...he loves to fuss with other people's hair. He does not use utensils....he is an EXTREMELY picky eater! And lately he throws BIG FITS and has begun to BITE!
He has started OT and speech therapy.
I am aware of "sensory issues" and believe he has some. I am grateful we have begun therapy with him, as other moms have stated "early intervention is key" :)
I wanted to have another baby, and we are now expecting....
Lately I have tremendous guilt and fear that I won't be able to give the attention and help to my 2 year old once the baby comes. I have faith that God knows I can handle this, but at times, it's SO overwhelming..
I know we are the perfect parents for our kids, but it's HARD sometimes...all I try to do is forget the nastiness and COUNT MY BLESSINGS!
sorry for the rant...but I am glad this site is here to share with others! It helps!
Our 2 year old has started to "sign" 3 words now..we've been working with him for 2 months now :)
I think a diagnosis is a ways down the road, at this moment I am thinking it could possibly by aspergers, but he has a FABULOUS TEACHER and I am SO grateful for that!!


----------



## MoonLove

homebirth said:


> my ex husbands reaction when i told him i thought he might be autistic was "theres nothing wrong with him, he's just been mummied too much"

What a daft thing to say! :sad1:


----------



## homebirth

gem_x said:


> homebirth said:
> 
> 
> my ex husbands reaction when i told him i thought he might be autistic was "theres nothing wrong with him, he's just been mummied too much"
> 
> What a daft thing to say! :sad1:Click to expand...

i know Gem, i couldnt believe it!!
his answer to the "situation" is to sit him in front of a computer console for most of the time he has him :-(


----------



## homebirth

Joyusmoi said:


> hi Ladies
> My oldest son was diagnosed with aspergers when he was in gr.2. He is now 19 years old.
> Some of his symptoms when he was younger was chewing, chewing on everything from drawstrings, and when you have a hole in like, sweatpants at the knee and there is fraying material, he would put his knee up to his mouth and chew on that too. When he got upset or fustrated he would mix his words more like he was telling the sequence of events that happened, backwards... if that makes sense. If he couldnt express himself verbally in the right way he would get very emotional, and start to bang his head or scratch his legs...
> Now he is extremely intelligent his hobbies are computer animation. He is very affectionate, He doesnt do well socially he has issues with identifing person space and facial expressions and there meanings.
> FULL OF LOVE! all he wants is to love everyone LOL.
> I hope this helps.
> Best wishes

just wanted to say thank you x its good to know.
my son is a chewer of cuffs and collars! and is at the moment going through lots of repetitive movements constantly, so we are having a tough time just now.
hopefully this stage will move on and then no doubt we will be faced with other challenges x


----------



## Twinminator

Hello everyone, I'm so glad there's already a thread about this, as my concern for my 21month old daughter Lauren is very similar. No words, just blows raspberries or "quacks" (a noise she does at the back of her throat that sounds like Donald Duck!), doesn't point to things, is quite aggressive, lines up and stacks toys beautifully but does not want to play with her twin AT ALL (breaks my heart when I see her sister's little face :nope:), carries round a plastic spoon everywhere and occasionally sleeps with it, has recently become obsessed with climbing (always liked to but has gotten scarily angry if stopped lately). She is stocky whereas Emily is slight and although she normally leaves Emily well alone, when she got in her way when trying to scale the railings around the TV area, she nearly ripped her head off trying to drag her out of the way :cry: Hence why I feel I can't be persuaded to ignore the symptoms any longer, despite everyone telling me I'm imagining things.

I had called the HV round a month or so ago about delayed speech - Emily's slow too but at least she babbles and has a go, and tries to copy - but I felt she dealt with me reeeally patronisingly, didn't interact with or watch girls at all, just gave me a teen-mum speech about emphasising the name of the object they're holding etc etc etc. I'm an infant school teacher by trade, I do know how to promote a good environment for language.

Who else should I turn to if the HV isn't interested?? xxxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Go to your GP push to see a paediatrician or go to another HV.

I have fought bloody hard and I am now getting my daughter seen at hospital and she has speech therapy starting soon.

It really is a mine field.I hope you get help darling.I know how you feel its so worrying x


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you sooo much Eoz :hugs:
I have no problem at all with having Lauren "labelled", I know it's a huge deal for some parents and it's understandable, but having taught in a school that had 56% of children on an IEP for special educational needs, I know how vital it is that a blind eye is not turned. THAT's what really scares me, that if my concerns aren't taken seriously by _somebody_, she will end up having irreversable social problems.

Thanks again :flower: It's nice for someone to say something other than "She'll grow out of it, she's too young to be worried about yet" :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Eoz

Read my thread then you'll see why i'm with you xxxxxxxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/special-needs/449924-autism-dla-sen.html


----------



## Twinminator

Will do, thanks xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

to the above post, shes not to young. I started the process with my son from 22mths.

My son is 6 now and also a chewer. His clothes get destroyed :(


----------



## Twinminator

Midnight_Fairy said:


> to the above post, shes not to young. I started the process with my son from 22mths.
> 
> My son is 6 now and also a chewer. His clothes get destroyed :(

Lauren chews! Her milk teeth are shot because she chews her beloved spoon :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its so bad isnt it, and people just dont understand either :( You can add me on FB if you want to chat, just PM me :)


----------



## Twinminator

Thank you hunny :flower:

I downloaded the checklist for autism in toddlers (the M-CHAT assessment version) and although she only "scored" on two thirds of it, all of the crucial answers - questions 2,7,9,13,14,15 - she ticked every one of those :nope:

Has anyone else heard of/ seen/ completed this assessment?


----------



## Eoz

ooo no do you have a link?


----------



## Twinminator

Eoz said:


> ooo no do you have a link?

It's pretty hard to find, can't even remember where I got it, and you had to do a declaration that you weren't affiliated to this or that or whatever (sorry, pregnancy brain, it was late last night so don't remember lol) but it's meant to be the one the GP uses as a starting point. HOWEVER, I downloaded it, so give me a minute to figure out how to attach a word document, and I'll stick it on for you :thumbup:


----------



## Eoz

thank you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Can't do it!! :nope: :growlmad:

So until I figure out how to attach a word doc, I'll copy and paste the text into this post, then maybe you could copy and paste it into a word document... sorry about that.

V V V V V V V

M-CHAT
1. Does your child enjoy being swung, bounced on your knee, etc.?

2. Does your child take an interest in other children?

3. Does your child like climbing on things, such as up stairs?

4. Does your child enjoy playing peek-a-boo/hide-and-seek?

5. Does your child ever pretend, for example, to talk on the phone or take care of dolls, or pretend other things?

6. Does your child ever use his/her index finger to point, to ask for something? 
7. Does your child ever use his/her index finger to point, to indicate interest in something?

8. Can your child play properly with small toys (e.g. cars or bricks) without just mouthing, fiddling, or dropping them?

9. Does your child ever bring objects over to you (parent) to show you something? 

10. Does your child look you in the eye for more than a second or two? 

11. Does your child ever seem oversensitive to noise? (e.g., plugging ears)

12. Does your child smile in response to your face or your smile?

13. Does your child imitate you? (e.g., you make a face-will your child imitate it?)

14. Does your child respond to his/her name when you call?

15. If you point at a toy across the room, does your child look at it?

16. Does your child walk?

17. Does your child look at things you are looking at?

18. Does your child make unusual finger movements near his/her face?

19. Does your child try to attract your attention to his/her own activity? 

20. Have you ever wondered if your child is deaf?

21. Does your child understand what people say?

22. Does your child sometimes stare at nothing or wander with no purpose?

23. Does your child look at your face to check your reaction when faced with something unfamiliar?


Answers that are possibly cause for concern: all *No* apart from qus 11, 18 & 22.

Key red-flags are questions 2,7,9,13,14 & 15. *No* to all these questions are definite grounds for concern.


----------



## Cailidgh

Hi there! I hope all is going well! I know the investigations take months and months, but it's good you started it off, nothing will change, he'll still be your brave boy, you'll just have a diagnosis and extra help for him in school and such (also you can get dla and increased child tax credits for him.. I put my daughters in a saving account for her for emergencies)
By "nothing will change" I mean of course the way you see him! He may progress over time, it just depends where on the spectrum he is. I know it takes ages, when I was waiting I got so frustrated with all the medical officials.. But fact is they don't like labellinf because then the child is stuck with that label often for life, better to be sure and not rush I guess.

Sorry this isn't helping you at all is it? 

At tge end of the day, you are not alone in this, there are parents all over the world that have been through what you're going through and they live having someone to talk about it with! I suggest checking out local groups, even if not diagnosed, they really are welcoming and it does help to know they're there. (plus they understand why your child is a bit off, so you don't get the judging looks!)

I'm here to ramble on some mire if you'd like, just give me a shout :)

Chin up!


----------

